# Ten Ox-herding Pictures



## Xue Sheng (Aug 18, 2010)

Ten Ox-herding Pictures



> Ten Ox Herding Pictures is, in the tradition of Zen Buddhism, a series of short poems and accompanying pictures that are intended to illustrate the stages of a Mah&#257;y&#257;na Buddhist practitioner's progression towards enlightenment, as well as his or her subsequent perfection of wisdom.


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 18, 2010)

It must be nice to complete the tenth stage of enlightenment. I'd like to talk to one of the enlightened ones.


----------

